# 5 month old Golden for adoption in Manhattan, NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

UPDATE: poster e-mailed me asking for my help. I will do my best to lead her inthe right direction and will offer my services for any transport. Lets see if she calls me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope she does!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG that is tragic. I am right outside NYC - if there is anything I can do to help, just let me know. I cannot afford a second at this moment, but would love to help.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

I am in NYC and in touch with many Golden owners. My mom is also looking for a new puppy. She is a long-time Golden owner and lives in NJ. How do I find out more information?

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

You copy and paste this e-mail address..... 

[email protected] 

This is through craigslist...the person will get an em-mail from you and respond. I ususally start with just an email for them to repond to and then offer my cell phone number. As always...its up to you to take necessary precautions since craigslist doesnt ALWAYS have the best of people..scammers included. Just be smart, and bring someone with you if you go to meet the dog. (This is when it helps to have a 6'3" burly husband) lol 

I am still waiting for the poster to call me back. If I do hear from her then I will let her know I know of someone who may be interested. I will send her another e-mail shortly.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks.

I sent her an email as well. There is a very active Golden Retriever community here in Manhattan. And, provided this is a healthy puppy - I am sure we can find him/ her a new home. 

I get very worried that they are posting a GR puppy on Craig's List!

(And if I were to meet up with them, I would certainly take my husband and ask them to meet us in Central Park or the closest park to their neighborhood.)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I totally agree....lord knows I wish I could take this pup in....HUBBY WOULD KILL ME!! lolI just want him/her to end up in a good home. Some people see free dog and get a dog on as spur of the moment thing.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, I have more information on this poor pup (a male).

He is located in Washington Heights. The current owner says he has to give him away because his mother is allergic. He has had him for 3 months. The puppy was originally purchased by the current owner's friend from a pet store in Queens. This woman (the buyer) decided after a few weeks that she couldn't keep him and gave him to her friend. It sounds like this puppy has been bounced around too much in his short life! 

I need to check with my mom about whether she would be interested. In the meantime, I really would like to reach out to GR rescue organizations in the area.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Long island golden retriever rescue would be a good place to call. LIGRR.org


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

sometimes i wish i didnt look at the craigslist postings....this makes me sad..wishing i could have hom, and just wishing he goes to a good home.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

HEALRescue is also in NY/CT. the majority of our dogs come from the NY shelters. Drop me a line and I can put you in touch with HEAL.

http://www.healrescue.com/

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=CT419


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone know the outcome on this?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I knew how things went. The craigslist poster never got back in contact with me.


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

Awww.....well I'm going to believe it was good.....because nothing good could come of worrying.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I check craiglist almost daily in the pet sections. I don't know why honestly. Breaks my heart people are giving away their pets for dumb reasons. I've seen golden retriever pups, labs, even a lot of australian shepherds. The bad thing is not knowing the history, but it's extremely sad thinking about what will happen to all these animals.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

I am hopeful that the outcome was good on this one. I reached out to the "owner" (generous term), and found out all details on the dog - including pictures etc. I then reached out to several rescue groups in the greater NY area with the full contact details of the owner and pictures, etc. The last I heard was that at least one of the rescue groups had made contact with the owner, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that something good happened.


----------

